# What species is this?



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

This guy just doesn't cooperate when I try to take a picture, hopefully a couple different views will give enough to identify this piranha. Thanks!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus spilopleura CF


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't disagree, Spilo CF!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

thats a gimme, spilo cf, great looking fish man, welcome to the board.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Very Nice Fish


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

:nod: Thanks everyone, for the compliments and positive id. It's nice to know once and for all what it is. He's definately one of my favorites and one nasty little bugger. Where my other p's will leave feeders they can't eat for another day when they are hungry. He kills them all and leaves the pieces all over.







Once again thanks!


----------

